
Apple: stop routing idiots over a closed mountain pass [reddit] - riffic
https://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/5t3xxd/apple_stop_routing_idiots_over_a_closed_mountain/
======
cooper12
The post was removed by the moderators (which for some reason deletes the text
of the post as well...) so here's what it said:

> The direct route between Buena Vista, Colorado and the ski resort of Crested
> Butte goes over a 12,000 ft pass. A gorgeous drive in summertime, but closed
> for winter due to the deep snow. Google has figured out this seasonal
> closure and routes appropriately. However Apple Maps is still navigating
> people up the pass.
> ([http://i.imgur.com/is2Oc6N.png](http://i.imgur.com/is2Oc6N.png))

> Most sensible people read the numerous signs warning about the road closure
> and figure out their iPhones have been giving them bad instructions. The
> more unobservant drivers venture a bit further until they see a five foot
> tall snow berm designed to block cars and turn around.

> In this moment, the chaff is separated from the wheat. The last fella got a
> running start, cleared the berm, and then lawn darted into the deep snow.
> The others use their mystical stupidity to float up the deep snow until
> their car becomes irrevocably stuck miles up the road. A few grand should
> cover the tow bill and ticket.

> I’d guess that a handful of people get stuck on this road every winter due
> to Apple Maps. We laugh at everyone of these city slickers. Someday, someone
> is going to get stuck on a cold winter night and freeze to death in this
> area without cell reception.

> Apple, fix yo shit.

~~~
qball
>Someday, someone is going to get stuck on a cold winter night and freeze to
death in this area without cell reception.

Here's a good example of this. One dead, one nearly so.

[https://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/05/death-by-
gps/](https://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/05/death-by-gps/)

~~~
aaron695
I wonder how many lives it has saved with good directions?

Less people freezing to death from a wrong turn. Less people dying from heat
exhaustion from bad directions.

Less time on the road.... 1% quicker travel time is 1% less accidents. That's
thousands of lives.

------
stephenr
Has anyone actually reported the error via the feedback system in Apple Maps,
or do they just expect Apple is lurking on Reddit for feedback?

~~~
lucasmullens
From one of the comments on Reddit: "I'm in Colorado too and anytime I submit
a map error, it's resolved in ~24 hours. I've submitted maybe 25 corrections,
the first five were ignored or took forever. Maybe they have a better review
team or there's some threshold to prioritize submissions. I've also just now
submitted these directions as an error. I would expect this to be fixed in the
next day or so."

------
mrmondo
Um, you know this is google maps right?

~~~
lucasmullens
No it's not?

~~~
mrmondo
The only map I can see in this link is in what appears to be a safari browser
window showing maps.google.com

